# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  domande agenti di commercio

## AFP

Buongiorno,
sono nuovo e quindi inizio con un saluto a tutto il forum e agli amministratori.
Vengo al dunque della mia domanda, anzi delle mie domande. 
Premessa: ho deciso di intraprendere l'attività lavorativa di Agente di Commercio (plurimandatario), inizialmente lo farò come persona fisica con l'intenzione, più avanti, di aprire un'Agenzia Commerciale e di Rappresentanza.
Sono laureato in Giurisprudenza, titolo automaticamente abilitante all'iscrizione all'Albo. 
Ecco le mie domande:
1) Devo iscrivermi alla Camera di Commercio e anche all'ENASARCO, giusto, oppure all'ENASARCO mi dovrà iscrivere la/le ditta/e mandante/i? 
2) Come codice ateco quale dovrei usare tenendo presente che inizialmente non voglio "specializzarmi" in un solo ramo ma poter spaziare in diversi (dal fotovoltaico all'edile, dall'alimentare all'industriale), dico questo perchè ho già qualche contatto per rami diversi. Pertanto esiste un codice Ateco "generico"? Se sì qual è? 
3) Posso, come libero professionista, aprirmi un sito internet vetrina? 
4) L'iscrizione all'INPS la devo fare entro 30 giorni dall'iscrizione alla Camera di Commercio o entro 30 giorni dal primo mandato di agenzia sottoscritto? 
5) Sono le ditte mandanti che versano i miei contributi previdenziali (pensione) all'ENASARCO? 
6) Leggendo uno "scadenzario" per Agenti di Commercio ho letto che entro il 30 settembre di ogni anno si deve presentare l'UNICO, ma se io inizio da poco devo presentarlo? 
7) Ho intenzioni, inizialmente, di usare come punto d'appoggio (studio) una stanza al piano terra all'interno di un'abitazione di un mio amico, posso inserire tale indirizzo in un bigliettino da visita? 
8) Infine, calcolando che vorrei adempiere l'Iscrizione nel mese di settembre e iniziare l'attività a fine mese di settembre, da un punto di vista di tassazione, quale sarà il mio primo adempimento, le prime tasse da dover pagare? 
Grazie infinite

----------


## Il Gabbiano

[QUOTE=AFP;113766]Buongiorno,
sono nuovo e quindi inizio con un saluto a tutto il forum e agli amministratori.
Vengo al dunque della mia domanda, anzi delle mie domande. 
Premessa: ho deciso di intraprendere l'attività lavorativa di Agente di Commercio (plurimandatario), inizialmente lo farò come persona fisica con l'intenzione, più avanti, di aprire un'Agenzia Commerciale e di Rappresentanza.
Sono laureato in Giurisprudenza, titolo automaticamente abilitante all'iscrizione all'Albo. 
Ecco le mie domande:
1) Devo iscrivermi alla Camera di Commercio e anche all'ENASARCO, giusto, oppure all'ENASARCO mi dovrà iscrivere la/le ditta/e mandante/i? 
ti iscrivi alla Camera Comm. e apri partita iva entro 30 gg. dall'inizio effettivo dell'attività...all'Enasarco ti iscrive il preponente negli stessi termini 
2) Come codice ateco quale dovrei usare tenendo presente che inizialmente non voglio "specializzarmi" in un solo ramo ma poter spaziare in diversi (dal fotovoltaico all'edile, dall'alimentare all'industriale), dico questo perchè ho già qualche contatto per rami diversi. Pertanto esiste un codice Ateco "generico"? Se sì qual è? 
c'è un generico "agenti e rappr. di vari prodotti senza prevalenza di alcuno"...ma io cercherei di inserire i vari codici ateco a mano mano che inizi nuove attività, se non da problemi con gli studi...in ogni caso necessiti di un commercialista per fare tutte le opportune valutazioni  
3) Posso, come libero professionista, aprirmi un sito internet vetrina? 
a quel punto devi seguire gli adempimenti per l'attività di commercio elettronico, non si tratta più di agenzia 
4) L'iscrizione all'INPS la devo fare entro 30 giorni dall'iscrizione alla Camera di Commercio o entro 30 giorni dal primo mandato di agenzia sottoscritto? 
entro 30 gg. dall'inizio attività 
5) Sono le ditte mandanti che versano i miei contributi previdenziali (pensione) all'ENASARCO? 
si, in parte sono a tuo carico (ritenuta dalle provvigioni) e in parte a carico del mandante, ma versa tt il mandante 
6) Leggendo uno "scadenzario" per Agenti di Commercio ho letto che entro il 30 settembre di ogni anno si deve presentare l'UNICO, ma se io inizio da poco devo presentarlo? 
la dichiarazione anno 2009 va via entro il 30/9/2010 
7) Ho intenzioni, inizialmente, di usare come punto d'appoggio (studio) una stanza al piano terra all'interno di un'abitazione di un mio amico, posso inserire tale indirizzo in un bigliettino da visita? 
puoi indicare il luogo come sede dell'attività o unità locale aggiuntiva ma regolarizzerei l'uso con un contratto d'affitto o di comodato d'uso gratuito regolarmente registrato 
8) Infine, calcolando che vorrei adempiere l'Iscrizione nel mese di settembre e iniziare l'attività a fine mese di settembre, da un punto di vista di tassazione, quale sarà il mio primo adempimento, le prime tasse da dover pagare? 
luglio 2010 
Grazie infinite

----------


## AFP

Ciao e grazie per le risposte.
Circa la domanda 3, quella del sito internet, voglio specificare che non venderei nulla tramite il sito ma sarebbe solo un sito-biglietto da visita, con contatto, curriculum, una cosa semplice.

----------

